# Corned beef & cabbage.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Shopping for Super Bowl today I saw the stores have displays of corn beef and nice big heads of cabbage out. I didn’t get any today but it looked mighty good. When I cook it myself it’s always the best corn beef compared to restaurants around here. 

Great sandwiches for work.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

When I make corned beef its most always just for sandwiches. But I have made it with cabbage. I braise the corned beef until fork tender. Then I remove it. I quarter the cabbage (leave some stem on to hold it together) and put into the meat braising liquid until tender crisp. Don't forget the fresh loaf of rye bread.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I haven't seen corned beef in the stores here in years.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I haven't seen corned beef in the stores here in years.


I see it all the time. Once I see the price I buy Fillet Mignon. I sure hope they have some good sales come St Patty's day.
In some good news we are getting a brand new Publix about 10 miles from me. Once its built and open my complaining about our local stores will be over. They will have things I want and need. I will be very happy.

Oh...anyone corn there own beef? Make pastrami?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I never could develop a taste for corn beef. Kind of like Scotch whiskey. I have a sister-in-law who fixes it every time she knows I'm going to be there. I usually just eat desert and coffee. I know how she cooks so I always eat before I go. I'm the red meat and potatoes type. Give me a pot of dried beans, cornbread and fried potatoes anytime.


----------



## Zulu Kono (Nov 2, 2021)

Now I'm wanting a Reuben.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Zulu Kono said:


> Now I'm wanting a Reuben.


There’s a little Irish café nearby and they have really good food. I got a Reuben recently and I probably won’t order it again. It seemed pricey but was probably worth it. The corn beef was good but there was too much of it. It seemed 3 inches thick so the ratio of cheese, sauerkraut, bread and dressing was off.


----------



## Zulu Kono (Nov 2, 2021)

Startingover said:


> There’s a little Irish café nearby and they have really good food. I got a Reuben recently and I probably won’t order it again. It seemed pricey but was probably worth it. The corn beef was good but there was too much of it. It seemed 3 inches thick so the ratio of cheese, sauerkraut, bread and dressing was off.


Yeah, that sounds wrong.
I never get them at restaurants.
The ones we make at home can't be beat.
Reubens are a St. Patrick's day tradition in my house.
Must.......hold out.......one.......more.......month.......


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

We start the New Year with corned beef, cabbage, and black-eyed peas.

Cabbage for money, black-eyed peas for luck and corned beef just because it's good.

Been a tradition for 50 years, starting back when I was kid.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> There’s a little Irish café nearby and they have really good food. I got a Reuben recently and I probably won’t order it again. It seemed pricey but was probably worth it. The corn beef was good but there was too much of it. It seemed 3 inches thick so the ratio of cheese, sauerkraut, bread and dressing was off.


Too much? Corned beef?
I like old time Jewish delis and they pile the corned beef or pastrami so think you cannot get your mouth around it. Think Katz's Deli in NY. We had a place back home in south NY (Miami) that made sandwiches best in the land. I would say the pastrami was at least 4" thick in the middle of the sandwich. Maybe more.
Since they only had take out I ordered two slices of rye with deli mustard on them and split the sandwich. Still was a mouthful.
These were not Rubens. They were corned beef and pastrami sandwiches. Piled high and sliced up hot. Traditional. The best.
They also had subs that were great as well.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Too much? Corned beef?
> I like old time Jewish delis and they pile the corned beef or pastrami so think you cannot get your mouth around it. Think Katz's Deli in NY. We had a place back home in south NY (Miami) that made sandwiches best in the land. I would say the pastrami was at least 4" thick in the middle of the sandwich. Maybe more.
> Since they only had take out I ordered two slices of rye with deli mustard on them and split the sandwich. Still was a mouthful.
> These were not Rubens. They were corned beef and pastrami sandwiches. Piled high and sliced up hot. Traditional. The best.
> They also had subs that were great as well.


Thanks for the idea! I’ll ask for two extra slices of bread next time! There aren’t many places to get a good lunch in this small town so I like your idea. 

We used to have a Beef O Bradys around here and I liked their Rubens but they closed down years ago.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Thanks for the idea! I’ll ask for two extra slices of bread next time! There aren’t many places to get a good lunch in this small town so I like your idea.
> 
> We used to have a Beef O Bradys around here and I liked their Rubens but they closed down years ago.


I don't have anything like we are discussing near me. I live in rural SC. One reason we are so happy to see Publix coming to the area. They have great subs BTW. 
But no real Jewish deli is here or coming here that I know of. 
We had a place back home called Wolfies. Here was the real thing. Open 24 hours every day and Sunday. Deli and bakery and restaurant. I'm spoiled I guess.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I don't have anything like we are discussing near me. I live in rural SC. One reason we are so happy to see Publix coming to the area. They have great subs BTW.
> But no real Jewish deli is here or coming here that I know of.
> We had a place back home called Wolfies. Here was the real thing. Open 24 hours every day and Sunday. Deli and bakery and restaurant. I'm spoiled I guess.


My daughter eats Publix subs all the time for lunch. she also loves their hot crispy chicken subs. she gets the subs cut in half so it last two days. I don’t get them often but when I do I ask them to pull out some of the bread. If we stop at Publix after work the line to get subs is unbelievably long.

I used to like Subways veggie subs. I get the bread toasted with cheese and then filled up with salad stuff. But I don’t think Subways is as popular around here.

Does anyone remember Jared?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> My daughter eats Publix subs all the time for lunch. she also loves their hot crispy chicken subs. she gets the subs cut in half so it last two days. I don’t get them often but when I do I ask them to pull out some of the bread. If we stop at Publix after work the line to get subs is unbelievably long.
> 
> I used to like Subways veggie subs. I get the bread toasted with cheese and then filled up with salad stuff. But I don’t think Subways is as popular around here.
> 
> Does anyone remember Jared?


I split the Publix sub with my wife. And thats usually too much for her. I agree about the extra soft bread in the middle. I remove some to here at home before making one.
When I buy one outside of home I do not let them dress it there. Unless I'm not bringing it home. I usually do the oil and vinegar here to prevent a soggy sub.
Oh... the sub line at Publix is something. Just proves its good. We have no Publix at the moment, but when we went to Florida (no more) we always got Publix subs and ate them on the beach with a cold beer. Such a great combination.

We get Subway only as last resort and that seems to be the case a lot around here. Once again I do not let them dress it. I do that at home. Never had a veggie sub, but it sounds good. I like the BMT or the turkey subs.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww man, y'all are making me hungry, I also love pastrami but beans a taters are hard to beat in my book. 

Funny thing happened back when I was building. There was a truck stop near by that made....eatable food, usually. I ordered a Rubin sandwich and fries. They brought out the sandwich a bunch of fries. I tried to bite the sandwich and it was so tough I absolutely could not take a bite. I stuck my fork in it and started sawing it with my knife. My fork slipped and I slung French fries 15 feet away. lol I never did cut that tough thing in half at all. I asked the waitress if they had a chain saw back there, she just gave me a bad look. I told her, try to cut this sucker. She couldn't cut it either, that was one tough piece of meat, if that is what it was. lol


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Awwww man, y'all are making me hungry, I also love pastrami but beans a taters are hard to beat in my book.
> 
> Funny thing happened back when I was building. There was a truck stop near by that made....eatable food, usually. I ordered a Rubin sandwich and fries. They brought out the sandwich a bunch of fries. I tried to bite the sandwich and it was so tough I absolutely could not take a bite. I stuck my fork in it and started sawing it with my knife. My fork slipped and I slung French fries 15 feet away. lol I never did cut that tough thing in half at all. I asked the waitress if they had a chain saw back there, she just gave me a bad look. I told her, try to cut this sucker. She couldn't cut it either, that was one tough piece of meat, if that is what it was. lol


eeew. That would turn me off sandwiches for a long time. I used to hear Truck Stops had good food.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> eeew. That would turn me off sandwiches for a long time. I used to hear Truck Stops had good food.


Some do, this one didn't lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mike Milam said:


> I never could develop a taste for corn beef. Kind of like Scotch whiskey. I have a sister-in-law who fixes it every time she knows I'm going to be there.


She knows you don't like it?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> She knows you don't like it?


I'm pretty sure, lol.


----------

